# information required.



## zafir (Nov 26, 2013)

Dear every one.
i am working in qatar, my company not giving final exit. i have to go to abudhabi to other company. is it possible to join any company in UAE for other job.


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

you must get a exit permit first, otherwise you can not leave qatar.


----------



## zafir (Nov 26, 2013)

nafets said:


> you must get a exit permit first, otherwise you can not leave qatar.


i cant leave means what, i will go on vacation. last year i have done same. from saudi came to qatar without final exit. PRO has done every thing. he canceled my my saudi visa then they stamped my qatar visa.


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

once you are in qatar you need an exit permit to exit the country. if you go on holiday or a exit after you cancel your contract or even just to party to Dubai you need an exit permit from your sponsor. if you have just a exit permit and you lie to your employer like you are going on holiday and you intend of not returning, this is called absconding... but still you need an exit permit to get out never mid the reason or purpose..


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

with all gcc countries if you dont get the entry and then the exit stamps it will cause no end of problems. it needs to be done officially and properly.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

busybee2 said:


> with all gcc countries if you dont get the entry and then the exit stamps it will cause no end of problems. it needs to be done officially and properly.


This is not about an exit stamp. OP's sponsor has to provide a document allowing him to exit the country, only when he goes through Immigration is his passport stamped. Also, nowadays, with the new style passports and E-gate cards many of us don't have stamps in our passports at all, but the details are in the system.


----------

